# Oops! I told everyone I will pass the PE



## pokadoros (Jan 2, 2007)

:wait

I told my boss that I did well on the civil PE exam. :bad:

He asked me if I was confident because raises are due on January 1st. :dsgt:

and I said Yes, very confident. :brick:

Today, I got $8000 raise but I am still waiting for Virginia PE exam results.

I am not confident anymore! :dunno:

What should I do?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: Ask for all of it, up front, in small bills.

Tell them to put it in unmarked paper bags behind the dumpster.

Then grab it and get the hell outta Dodge!


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont know what you should do but PLEASE keep us posted on what happens. Try to post something while your loading your desk into a box and turning in your building key.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 2, 2007)

unless things are different in your part of the world than they are here I wouldn't worry about it. We can't find help (notice I didn't say good help). They would only be willing to do that if you were worth it....PERIOD! Let's face it, your diploma doesn't get anything done for you, or help you keep a client happy, and niether will a PE certificate. It only gives you the ability to take on more responsibility. You must be doing a good job, and probably worth the extra amount...ENJOY IT! congrats on the raise!


----------



## teda (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyway, Raise is good and you will know result very, very soon. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## pokadoros (Jan 2, 2007)

So if I fail I will lose my job! :tone:

If I pass, is it too early to ask for another raise?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with NCcarguy.

don't sweat it.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jan 2, 2007)

I did the same thing.....I got the raise ( a bit more than what u got) back in Nov. after taking the exam....I don't feel confidant at all....especially after seeing some of the results posted from others....I am wondering the same thing....will I have a job in two weeks when the FAIL letter shows in the mailbox...???

On a side note...How can I keep my wife from spending the raise before my boss takes it back...???


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 2, 2007)

> On a side note...How can I keep my wife from spending the raise before my boss takes it back...???


You can't, don't even attempt it. Shame on you for mentioning it to her!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm not even married yet and I already know that's poor form.


----------



## MEinNC (Jan 2, 2007)

> On a side note...How can I keep my wife from spending the raise before my boss takes it back...???


That's an easy one. You just have to spend it before she does. Then she'll spend your money instead of the raise. :???:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still of the "What raise?" school.

They can't spend what they don't know about. Well, on second thought, maybe they can? The female of the species has developed so many skills.........

Just joking around of course, I wouldn't be able to keep the fact that I got a raise from my wife if I tried. My big 'ol ego would have me shouting it from the bedpost!

Good for you on the raise, I can't imagine they'd deem you worthy of $8000 more, then can you if you fail the test. That just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## tucents (Jan 2, 2007)

Shucks,

Moments after my exam, i felt so confident that I went online and adjusted the title on my resume. :ass:  If you felt really good about it, then stay confident. And keep us posted.


----------



## EngME (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure


----------



## pokadoros (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is the update you asked for. Virginia results are in and I passed. I don't know what would happen if I didn't. :ruh: I didn't lose my job. ass ass ass

:congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh congrats pokadoros, glad you passed and got a big raise (and didn't get fired).


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 4, 2007)

> Here is the update you asked for. Virginia results are in and I passed. I don't know what would happen if I didn't. :ruh: I didn't lose my job. ass ass ass :congrats: :congrats: :congrats:


Congrats!!!! I was actually quite entertained waiting for these results....


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 8, 2007)

congrats.

i guess that the wife can go shopping now. &lt;_&lt;

&lt;-- makes her own shoe money. B)


----------



## lovelandtx (Jan 23, 2007)

What should the raise be for getting your PE? Should it be different for each discipline, I'm Chem E.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

lovelandtx said:


> What should the raise be for getting your PE? Should it be different for each discipline, I'm Chem E.


I was offered an office with a window and an 'atta boy'. 






There are A LOT factors that go into a raise. Your best bet is to get an idea of pay scales in your area and see where you fit, relative to where you would want to be with a raise.

Another thing to keep in mind is your position/job title - that can factor into salary 'caps' if you work for a large enough company.

I hope you get more than me 

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 23, 2007)

lovelandtx said:


> What should the raise be for getting your PE? Should it be different for each discipline, I'm Chem E.



Ask your boss! Bottom line, it depends on how relevant your new PE status is to your company and/or current position. Unless you provide added value to your employer, the answer is most likely nothing. It certainly opens up a lot more doors for you, and in most cases does indeed deserve a raise. Determining how much is kind of subjective though. :angry:


----------

